# How to laminate a t-shirt?



## antuning (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi 

You can assume I know close to nothing of the business as I am starting out; however I am reading many posts avidly and having come across one that highlights the importance of laminating to ensure you get the most durability and "perceived quality", I want to make sure I do this in all my products.

So questions:

> Can I laminate on both inkjet printed transfers as well as vinyl?
> HOW can I do this? Looked everywhere for video demos or even posts and couldn't find one that was clear enough.

Thanks in advance!!!

Antuning


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

What do you mean by laminate a shirt?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Are you heat pressing?


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

It sounds like you may be confusing printing on vinyl that needs to be laminated in order for it to last from either UV or wear of the ink. I have not heard of laminating for a garment. 

Or are you asking on layering of different colors of heat transfer vinyl for a multi color transfer on a garment?


----------



## antuning (Jul 11, 2011)

Flint54 said:


> It sounds like you may be confusing printing on vinyl that needs to be laminated in order for it to last from either UV or wear of the ink. I have not heard of laminating for a garment.
> 
> Or are you asking on layering of different colors of heat transfer vinyl for a multi color transfer on a garment?


Hello! Apologies for the ignorance :s

The question is precisely re printing on vinyl that needs to be laminated to enable it to last longer 

Though some hints re the multi color transfer on garments would be a plus

Appreciate your help!


----------



## tachia (Feb 7, 2011)

I spoke with someone recently that told me I should look into laminating my shirts to have them last longer. Did you ever get additional information about the process and name?


----------

